# What's your favorite region Pokemon-wise?



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 22, 2008)

I like Sinnoh best because of the cool type combinations. Drifloon, Snover, Stunky, Lucario, Croagunk, Rotom, etc. And most of the Pokemon are just cool.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Jul 22, 2008)

I've always liked Johto the most. Sinnoh is in second.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 23, 2008)

I am a Hoenn guy. Latias and Torchic both come from it, so it was no difficult decision.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 23, 2008)

Hoenn. A lot of my favorite Pokèmon come from there.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 24, 2008)

I ditto Dark Butterfly.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 24, 2008)

Heonn is my fav because it has the best pokemon in it!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 24, 2008)

Hoenn and Sinnoh are my favorites...


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 24, 2008)

Kanto, for good ol' Missingo. and friends. They do technically count as pokemon, right? ;D


----------



## ZimD (Jul 24, 2008)

Kanto, but Johto is a close second, and Hoenn's a close third.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 24, 2008)

Hoenn > Kanto > Sinnoh > Johto.

That's overall. Johto _does _have some of my all-time favourites (notably Xatu, Mantine, and Jumpluff)


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 24, 2008)

Johto, with Kanto as second and Hoenn as third. I've never played D/P, thus, I have no say on it.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 24, 2008)

Johto. It's every kind of amazing and I can't think of a single Johto pokemon I dislike.
I may be viewing it through a nostalgia lens, but hey, replaying it on an emulator, it's STILL made of win.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

I actually dislike the Johto region. Meh. =P


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 25, 2008)

Probably Sinnoh because it has mythology (myths are cool) and a badass evil team (none of that Aqua and Magma crap)


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 25, 2008)

Either Hoenn or Sinnoh.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 25, 2008)

JohtoJohtoJohto


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 25, 2008)

I ended up picking Johto, but this is a rather difficult decision... Both Kanto and Hoenn tie for second.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 25, 2008)

Kanto > Johto > Hoenn > Sinnoh

:P
But Kanto owns, as the originals own.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 25, 2008)

Ditto what link008 said, except Kanto and Johto are interchangeable. Both of them have their perks.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

I lean slightly more towards Sinnoh. The rest are about equal.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 29, 2008)

I like Johto, cause it has Cyndaquil and Tyranitar.  Hoenn is close.  It has Glalie, and he's my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## !zZagoon (Jul 30, 2008)

Kanto and Johto are tied for first. Hoenn is pretty cool though too. I still haven't acquired a DS unfortunately so I'm not too partial to Sinnoh. :/


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 31, 2008)

I uh, really like Sinnoh's pokemon. They just seem so different from the rest, yet a lot like them (it's had to explain)


----------



## Maron (Jul 31, 2008)

Johto <3 I don´t know why, but I really likes it :)


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Jul 31, 2008)

I like Hoenn the most.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 31, 2008)

JOHTOOOOOO

Teddiursa, Chikorita, Houndour, Gligar, Larvitar, Sneasel, Slugma... bazillions of my favourites lol


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 31, 2008)

Lugia + Quilava + Typhlosion + Ampharos + Lugia + Umbreon + Espeon + Slowking + Lugia = Johto is best.  Kanto's a close second though.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 1, 2008)

SInnoh->Kanto->Hoenn->Johto, in general


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 1, 2008)

Hoenn~ It has most of my favourite Pokemon in it. (Poochyena/Mightyena, Grovyle, Flygon, Absol, Beautifly, Electrike/Manectric, Milotic, the list goes on.)

Next comes Sinnoh, it has some pretty cool ones. (Lucario, Mismagius, Luxray, Magmortar, Togekiss, and plenty of other awesome new evolutions for the older Pokemon.)

And Kanto is third, because it has Growlithe, Vulpix, Bulbasaur/Ivysaur, Articuno, and Dragonair. But other than that though I was not too fond of a lot of the Kanto Pokemon, a lot of them were just too odd looking for me. (Dugtrio, Magnemite, Grimer/Muk, Staryu/Starmie, Farfetch'd, Magmar. I'm so glad it got an evolution.)

Last is Johto. Because there aren't many Pokemon that are my favourites in that region, except perhaps Quilava. But I do have this to say: I like its Legendaries better than any other region's.


----------



## Tropiking (Aug 3, 2008)

1. Kanto: Can't beat the original. Has the best Pokemon, including Rhydon. (Rhydon rocks, Rhyperior is just a waste of Rhydon.) Anyway, it's my favorite because I remember playing all the Kanto games as a little kid.

2. Johto: I love Quilava. Plain and simple. It had some of the coolest legendaries too besides the Kanto legendaries.

3. Sinnoh: At first I hated it more than Hoenn but it grew on me.

4. Hoenn: Ugh. Just ugh. It has some weird evolutions and some even weirder Pokemon. Hoenn got old for me, fast.


----------



## MurrMurr (Aug 3, 2008)

Sinnoh. Croagunk/Toxicroak and Gallade are two of my five favorite Pokémon (the other three being Gardevoir, Espeon, and Blissey (Putting Johto in second))


----------



## Evolutionary (Aug 6, 2008)

I like Hoeen the most but Kanto comes very very very close after that. After Johto and Sinnoh are tied.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I voted Johto. It had all my favorite Pokemon, like Sneasel and Skarmory <3


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 8, 2008)

Sinnoh. I like Dialga and Giratina. Torterra is also cool.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Though I hate the Diamond/Pearl story line with my whole heart, I do like the Pokemon it has in it. Not necessarily the 4th generation, since Shinx/Luxio/Luxray and the Eevee evolutions are the only good Pokemon it has, but in general, it's okay. That's how I felt when I voted. But now, I'm feeling love toward Hoenne, with Plusle and Minum being exclusive to it, unless you use a game cartridge in Diamond/Pearl. Bah, I love them all <3


----------



## Fredie (Aug 11, 2008)

Hoenn is my favourite although Sinnoh came a close second.


----------



## firepoke4ever (Aug 15, 2008)

Hoenn first, then Sinnoh. Hoenn is first only because I spent so much time playing R/S/E.


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

it's a tie between johto and sinnoh. johto is really cool because it has some of my favorite pokemon in it but sinnoh is just awesome!:sunglasses: sinnoh has drifloon!!


----------



## Superscyther (Aug 22, 2008)

JOHTO YO


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Kanto.  There are just so many cool pokemon here.  Ivysaur, Paras, Drowzee, Spearow, Nidoking, Tentacruel, Kabutops, Dewgong, Scyther, Exeggcute, and Vulpix are all stand-out Pokemon.  Also, being the first generation puts it in a special place in my heart.

2. Johto.  Forretress, Donphan, Octillery, Yanma, Heracross, Shuckle, Gligar, Scizor and the move rollout are all awesome.  I really loved the feel of Johto, it accomplished the "whole new world" bit very well.  It's a close second behind Kanto.

3. Sinnoh.  Plenty of interesting type combinations and some cool evolutions of old Pokemon make this a good one.  Leafeon, Yanmega, Skuntank, Toxicroak, Rampardos, Roserade, Magmortar, Dusknoir, and Carnivine are all great.

4. Hoenn.  There wasn't much here.  Ninjask, Breloom, Cradily, Armaldo, Cacturne, Roselia and Dusclops are about the only Pokemon I like from this generation.  At least it felt a lot different from Johto.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoenn, because it has Rayaza and Absol.

Simple as that.


----------

